# Sunday Sheepies



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Started the morning at 0600 armed with fiddlers. I was in good company and in great spriits about how the morning was going to progress. This was my official time catching sheepeis so I was pretty excited especially on my light tackle bass rods. Took me a few attempts to finally get the "hang" of their bites. I quickly learned their a bunch of bait stealing bastards! Finally figured it out and with good instruction from sniperpeeps I was getting into them. Very enjoyable day and cannot WAIT to get back after them.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

We saw alot of sheepies under the end of the Okaloosa Pier, but by the time I left nobody had managed to get any to bite. Slow morning on OP. Fish-on! GT


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I see the concrete, where abouts were you slaying them? If you care to share? 

Upon closer inspection, dip net suggest boat?


----------



## Johnson77 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Sheepies*

What size hooks were you using to catch those guys????


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice, i luv some sheepies!!


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice catch.... I love letting the kids pull in those sheepies...


----------

